# Kontakt 4 doesn't spare memory anymore... clues?



## Polarity (Mar 28, 2011)

I noticed the other day that Kontakt doesn't spare anymore the memory if I load twice the same patch or if I load patches that share samples (as HWW for example).
Don't know since when it does this...
but I remember that in past the second patch was displaying 0 in the memory field...
now not anymore, and looking in the task manager I confirm that it consumes memory for both identical patches.

Does anyone know what's going wrong?

I'm still using Kontatk 4.1 (in Windows7 64bit)
VE PRO is the latest release, but it does also in standalone instance, so it's for sure a K4 issue.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 28, 2011)

Save the Multi and load it again. Problem solved. I had the same problems in Cubase, but after saving and reloading all is fine.


----------



## Polarity (Mar 28, 2011)

Tried: doesn't work.

I have this problem in all hosts: Standalone, Cubase and VE PRO


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 28, 2011)

Hm...., but so far as I know NI is working on this bug.... .


----------



## Polarity (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I'm sure it was working right before.
Dunno really what's happened...


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes, it worked perfect with Kontakt 3.5.... .


----------



## Polarity (Mar 28, 2011)

I mean inside Kontakt 4.

Kontakt 3.5 works perfect...
I verified... well, I had to look for the backup of the original patches, 'cause I re-batched all with K4 and ncw compression (where possible).


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 28, 2011)

Kontakt 4.2 works correctly over here. You should update.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 29, 2011)

That's a K4.1 bug, has nothing to do with Windows.


----------



## Polarity (Mar 29, 2011)

Man! Nothing changed even with 4.2.2!
What's happening to my kontakt?
Still it loads twice (or more) the same samples...
do I have to redo a batch resave perhaps? 
hmm, I try it with a small library to start....

Tried: doesn't fix the issue.
Neither disabling the override the instrument preload size (just to exclude the chance it was that)


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 29, 2011)

Does memory sharing work correctly in standalone? Did you try any other hosts?


----------



## Polarity (Mar 30, 2011)

I tried all four solutions I can: K4 standalone, vepro standalone, vepro server, Cubase 4.
I have no other hosts. 
Keeping an eye on task manager, all solutions use memory also for the second, third, fourth identical patch.

But making a compare (using the "tablas kit" that I imported time ago from Battery, still in Kontakt 3 .nki format) with Kontakt 3.5 loaded beside K4 in vepro server, and keeping an eye on task manager I notice this:
K3.5 display gives 8,20 mb for first patch and 0 mb for the second, but in task manager the used memory by vepro rises by 13 mb (for the first) and by 16 for the 2nd one.
So something is not right (it should reload only the patch parameters, scripts)

K4.2.2 display gives 8,20 mb for both patches while in task manager the used memory rises by 12,5 mb for first patch and by only 10 mb for the second.
It's quite strange this behaviour, right?
:roll: 
I believe I'll give up.


----------



## Polarity (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, I didn't give up  

(using only standalone versions for now...)

I tried a second reinstallation of 4.2.2 and tried also different patches...
and this time big big ones and discovered this:
Patch from Evolution Electric Guitar that displays about 488.58 mb, when loaded a second time displays 488.48 mb, but watching in the task manager I see the used memory increase by only 20/30 mb!!

With "small" instruments still it behaves like I described for the "tablas patch", even with something that displays 30 mb... 
(I use a memory override of 24 kb).

But I noticed this difference after I did the 2nd installation of 4.2.2 : it did reset the memory override, putting it back to default value of 60 kb. 

After that I retried to load the same instruments in 4.1.1 (I made a backup copy before installing the 4.2.2, so they works both at the moment): you know what? 4.1.1 behaves exactly as 4.2.2.
I don't know what to think at this point.

So with small intruments the memory sparing doesn't works very well, while with big instruments it works as it should??
Does work this way on your systems too?

Anyway, thanks again for the support!


----------

